# 20 year HS Reunion this weekend



## Road Guy (Aug 2, 2011)

actually its our 21st Reunion, but no one wanted to plan it last year..

We skipped the 10 year, but I always thought the 20 year reunion would be worth going to..

Will all the jocks be fat and bald?

Will all the Band Nerds be internet millionaires??

Cant wait to find out to be honest!

I'm renting a chrysler lebarron convertable and telling everyone that I invented post it notes


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 2, 2011)

Waste of time.


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 2, 2011)

^-- Band Nerd


----------



## roadwreck (Aug 2, 2011)

Road Guy said:


> I'm renting a chrysler lebarron convertable and telling everyone that I invented post it notes


did you invent the glue or was it your idea to make them yellow?


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 2, 2011)

with the invention of facebook class reunions are sort of moot now. I kept in touch with friends after high school, and facebook lets me see what my classmates have been up to with out all reunion nonsense. Even one of the biggest gang bangers from high school now has a family and is attending college.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Aug 2, 2011)

I went to my fifth and tenth. Realized that they were pretty much the same people they were back when I didn't want to associate with them in HS, so I decided never to go to another one. They must have felt the same way because I never got an invite to another one.


----------



## NCcarguy (Aug 2, 2011)

We just had our 30th...I didn't go. But we had a facebook "Group" started so I did get to see how pretty much everyone got fat and bald. Our cheerleaders at one point attempted to do a pyramid, but I can promise you there was NO WAY it was going past the second row. On top of that, we actually had TWO members of that class pass away THAT WEEK! one died from a heart attack the Friday night, and people found out when they tried to contact him to see why he didn't show up.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 2, 2011)

Capt Worley PE said:


> I went to my fifth and tenth. Realized that they were pretty much the same people they were back when I didn't want to associate with them in HS, so I decided never to go to another one. They must have felt the same way because I never got an invite to another one.


Went to my 10th in 2008. Didn't recognize anyone, and they didn't hand out name tags. I eventually just started asking who was who.

They all had the same story. "Well, I went to school for a bit, but that didn't work out. I worked a few odd jobs here and there. Dated a girl for a while but we broke up. I'm, uh, living at home for a bit while I figure out what's next."


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 2, 2011)

I have 1 friend from HS I talk to, and 1 friend from college/grad school. I have 2 friends in my MBA program, maybe I am becoming social.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Aug 2, 2011)

A HS friend that I reconnected with a few years ago convinced me to go to our 10 year reunion. They handed out name tags with your senior portrait on them. There were prizes at the end of the reunion, and I got most changed. I actually lost weight, shaved my head, lost the glasses, and grew about a foot since my senior year. I do still see a lot of my classmates around town. They are usually serving me food at the local eateries.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Aug 2, 2011)

Guy that sat next to me at HS graduation is in prison for videotaping himself having sex with a 14yo and a (gulp) *2yo*. His wife watched. Nope, no desire whatsoever to hang out with them.

In fairness, most everyone in my class is either a doctor or a lawyer. They weren't all scumbags, but I bet if I looked them up in court records I would see numerous charges.


----------



## MA_PE (Aug 2, 2011)

RG: tell them you're a millionaire astronuaut.


----------



## Master slacker (Aug 2, 2011)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Guy that sat next to me at HS graduation is in prison for yada yada uke:


WHOA!!!


----------



## ALBin517 (Aug 2, 2011)

My high school 20-year is this month. It's being held at the local country club, but not in the banquet hall... in the indoor/outdoor bar area.

For the 10-year, I was living 1200 miles away and did not attend.

So what's the deal with attire?

Do I wear a suit?

I was thinking suit but not a dark color.


----------



## Ble_PE (Aug 2, 2011)

I went to my 10 year HS reunion a couple of years ago. I had a good time catching up with some old friends that I haven't seen in a while, but there were definitely some losers that I'm glad I no longer have to be around. For the most part the folks that showed up at the reunion had been very successful and had moved away from our hometown. It was fun and I would probably do it again if we have a 20 year if I'm able.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 2, 2011)

I grew up in a preppy, affluent, image is important, college is a must, sort of town. Most of the people I went to school with still turned out to be total meatballs.

I commuted to college, and subsequently, the same school for my masters. I'd run into people from HS after I got my first engineering job. They asked what I was up to, so I told them I was working for a local civil engineer and getting my masters at night. I'd inevitably get a 'Well isn't that great for you.' spit at me. Uhh, yeah, it was.


----------



## Master slacker (Aug 2, 2011)

When you only graduated with 16 other people, reunions are rare. There have been cluster reunions spanning multiple years, but I've only been to a couple. Had a few beers, toured the new buildings, and talked cars with one guy who graduated 6 years before me. The only people I really care about seeing anyway are my old teachers. Some are cool as crap and are still around, but didn't show up to the reunions. Years ago on occasion, I dropped in on a typical school day to chit chat with them in the teacher's lounge.


----------



## frazil (Aug 2, 2011)

^ yeah I only had 25 in my class. I still keep in touch with my friends. The rest I can find at Walmart whenever I go home.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Aug 2, 2011)

Every so often all the people my sister and I worked with at the pool will get together for a Lifeguard Reunion. I think it'd be cool to have a swim team reunion. I enjoyed the folks I worked and played with at the pool. Hmmm...the forty year anniversary of the pool is next year....


----------



## ALBin517 (Aug 2, 2011)

snickerd3 said:


> with the invention of facebook class reunions are sort of moot now. I kept in touch with friends after high school, and facebook lets me see what my classmates have been up to with out all reunion nonsense. Even one of the biggest gang bangers from high school now has a family and is attending college.



facebook has changed things. When I can't find a former classmate on there, I start to wonder if they're dead.

I dread that with my upcoming reunion... finding out which of my old friends are tough to reach because they are deceased. That will suck. Part of me would rather not go and not know.


----------



## Exception Collection (Aug 2, 2011)

Road Guy said:


> actually its our 21st Reunion, but no one wanted to plan it last year..
> We skipped the 10 year, but I always thought the 20 year reunion would be worth going to..
> 
> Will all the jocks be fat and bald?
> ...


Nah, claim to have invented the Tension Sheet.

As for reunions, I'd love to see some of the people I went to HS with. I've reconnected with some of them, but I've always been bad at names and can't remember half of them well enough to find on FB. Plus some of them went to a school that closed, and finding it is very hard - 20 students at maximum, so it barely makes a blip on Google. And one of those students used a nickname because he hated he real name.


----------



## Wolverine (Aug 2, 2011)

Just went to my 25th and it was pretty cool. Never got the invite to the tenth but did go to the 20th and got caught up with both the cool and the notoriously uncool.

The good news is that the chicks that stayed hot or got hot after high school show up, obviously to show you that they are hot.

The hot chicks that did not stay hot, do not show up, which is unfortunate because I would have enjoyed mocking them for rejecting my nerdself when they had the chance.

What's nice is when the normal people show up and you get to say hi. That's about it. Plus the open bar.


----------



## goodal (Aug 2, 2011)

My graduating class was a grand total of 4. One is now the principal of our church school, one a local sheriff deputy and the other married a preacher and moved to Montana this month. I'm related to most of the 8 in the graduating class behind me. We've been out for 13 years now and pretty much still see each other weekly, so no need for reunions. All of us 'cept for the deputy have had our heads screwed on right. He got messed up for a few years but I think hes on the up and up now.


----------



## envirotex (Aug 2, 2011)

ALBin517 said:


> My high school 20-year is this month. It's being held at the local country club, but not in the banquet hall... in the indoor/outdoor bar area.
> For the 10-year, I was living 1200 miles away and did not attend.
> 
> So what's the deal with attire?
> ...



No one at my twentieth wore a suit...if it's in the indoor/outdoor bar area, I would say no suit...you could bring a sports coat just in case though...


----------



## DVINNY (Aug 2, 2011)

No suit ^^^^ unless, you go for the all white, pastel shirt, no socks Don Johnson thing.

That would rock.


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 2, 2011)

we had about 250 in our class, Im actually looking forward to it, Most of the people I was really friends with in HS are not on facebook, maybe 2 or 3 I have seen since graduating. I was still in the army reserves for the 10th reunion (and had the 2 week drill) so I missed it but heard the same clics basically hung out together..

a friend of mine came home from iraq last summer and we had a mini reunion for him, it was probably more fun than the reunion will be, about a dozen of us..

I was never one of those people that was "I am too cool to go to a reunion" so I think it will be fun, mainly for people watching...


----------



## Master slacker (Aug 2, 2011)

Capt Worley PE said:


> I think it'd be cool to have a swim team reunion. I enjoyed the folks I worked and played with at the pool.


We never have had an age group swim team reunion, USAA or summer league. However, the college swim team reunions are gaining momentum. Last year was our first and included a meet between the current team and alumni. I had a blast and was faster than I had expected. I was also surprised to see how many had lost the athletic look. I was 20 lbs heavier last year, but didn't look nearly as bad as others who had let themselves go. Some of the ladies, on the other hand, had lost weight and got attractive. Some were still skanky, but this time they were at least attractive.


----------



## Mike in Gastonia (Aug 2, 2011)

10 year reunion was so-so. Most people still had the same attitudes they did in high school.

20 year reunion was much better - most everyone got over themselves and actually made fun of themselves for how they acted in high school.

I was very popular at the 20th - in high school I was in a "group", but had friend in a lot of different groups. So at the 20th, the jocks were asking me who was who and so were the nerds, the stoners and the band geeks.

Missed the 30th, but looking forward to the 35th.......


----------



## Exception Collection (Aug 2, 2011)

badal said:


> My graduating class was a grand total of 4. One is now the principal of our church school, one a local sheriff deputy and the other married a preacher and moved to Montana this month. I'm related to most of the 8 in the graduating class behind me. We've been out for 13 years now and pretty much still see each other weekly, so no need for reunions. All of us 'cept for the deputy have had our heads screwed on right. He got messed up for a few years but I think hes on the up and up now.


Had I stayed in the school that had 20 students total, I would have been part of a graduating class of 5 from the religious private school. Of those, I know where one is - he's a tech at the local school district.


----------



## TouchDown (Aug 2, 2011)

Funny there's so many here with small classes.

I graduated with 8.

We just had our 20th reunion the week of July 4th (the Sat before). Got together, drank some beers, it lasted a grand total of about 3 hours.

Kind of like Fraz said - if I want to see these guys, I'll just have to go home and can look most of them up in about 5 minutes. One of my classmates is now the principle of the school.

People have changed, most have gained a lot of weight. Everyone but 2 have kids and the one's that don't haven't gotten married and probably never will.


----------



## maryannette (Aug 3, 2011)

Mike in Gastonia said:


> Missed the 30th, but looking forward to the 35th.......


My next will be 40th. :bawling:

That's just a few years away! ld-025:

Since I've reconnected with some classmates on fb, I might go.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 3, 2011)

Mike in Gastonia said:


> Missed the 30th, but looking forward to the 35th.......


I'm looking forward to _being_ 35 in 3 and a half years, y'old codger.

My 10 year college will be next year. My old department does an alumni dinner every year, including a roast of some distinguised graduate. I'm much more interested in attending that than a general class of 02 confab.


----------



## csb (Aug 3, 2011)

wilheldp_PE said:


> A HS friend that I reconnected with a few years ago convinced me to go to our 10 year reunion. They handed out name tags with your senior portrait on them. There were prizes at the end of the reunion, and I got most changed. I actually lost weight, shaved my head, lost the glasses, and grew about a foot since my senior year. I do still see a lot of my classmates around town. They are usually serving me food at the local eateries.


There was a guy at our reunion that lost weight, lost the really thick glasses, shaved his head and also grew a foot. We spent all night going, "Can you believe that's Micah?!" I think every girl posed for a picture with him.


----------



## Master slacker (Aug 3, 2011)

I think I'd want to get a picture with someone who has three feet, too.


----------



## csb (Aug 3, 2011)

Funny you should mention it...our senior class president was elected almost exclusively on the fact that he had three testicles. We all ended up asking his girlfriend during the reunion and she let us know that he had two, just one was permanently swollen.


----------



## MA_PE (Aug 3, 2011)

csb said:


> Funny you should mention it...our senior class president was elected almost exclusively on the fact that he had three testicles. We all ended up asking his girlfriend during the reunion and she let us know that he had two, just one was permanently swollen.


Male or female, you got to have balls to lead.


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 3, 2011)

Major Highway said:


> A facebook friend from high school, who is my age, just posted about how her two teenagers are having problems and need to figure them out for themselves, the teenage son is doing pretty well with that, but the teenage daughter needs to grow up, she has a baby to raise. Wow, I think this is the first grandmother that I've known of from my high school class. I mean, really, who is a grandparent at age 34? Answer, people from my hometown.


and by 50 she could be a great-grandma if history repeats it self. Scary thought.


----------



## csb (Aug 3, 2011)

34?! 18+16? 17+17? 15+19? SO many disturbing combinations!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 3, 2011)

> Wow, I think this is the first grandmother that I've known of from my high school class. I mean, really, who is a grandparent at age 34?


You've never lived in Windsor, VT, have you?


----------



## ALBin517 (Aug 3, 2011)

VTEnviro said:


> > Wow, I think this is the first grandmother that I've known of from my high school class. I mean, really, who is a grandparent at age 34?
> 
> 
> You've never lived in Windsor, VT, have you?



Reminds me of _The Shipping News _when Kevin Spacey's character learns his grandfather had died at age 13.


----------



## MA_PE (Aug 3, 2011)

A friend of my wife's cousin had a kid when she was 13. It was weird to be in our early thirties and having a few beers with her 18 yo daughter.


----------



## Wolverine (Aug 3, 2011)

&lt;&lt;&lt; Has 36 year old female friend with 20 year old son. Cool chick - tough story. One night stand with a dB, but she raised the kid and worked her way up to be on the executive board at her (smallish) company.


----------



## Mike in Gastonia (Aug 4, 2011)

VTEnviro said:


> Mike in Gastonia said:
> 
> 
> > Missed the 30th, but looking forward to the 35th.......
> ...


Everyday this old codger is on the right side of the ground is a good day! Fortunately, I have no feelings left that you can hurt. :laugh:


----------



## csb (Aug 4, 2011)

And that's why I like Mike in Gastonia!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 4, 2011)

Mike in Gastonia said:


> VTEnviro said:
> 
> 
> > Mike in Gastonia said:
> ...


My uncle told me any birthday where you are looking _down_ at the ground is a good one. I hear ya.


----------



## Master slacker (Aug 4, 2011)

Any birthday where you are looking up from the floor is a good one. :thumbs:


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 8, 2011)

well that was interesting...

Out of a class around 250 only about 50 showed up, including spouses I think, luckily most of the people I wanted to see showed up so it was cool to hang out with the few friends that you actually remembered without having to have them describe themselves to you 

Although it wasnt a scientific sample for polling purposes I would have to say that of those that showed up, the "hot chicks" were still hot at almost 40, the nerds still were kind of nerds, and us normal people like myself, were just.. normal.. so the nerds lose again 

I dont really look back at HS as "the best of times" but I have about 4 or 5 friends from that age that you just dont normally find in your adult life, 3 of us were in the Army together so that makes the connection a little different..

all in all I am glad we went, they used a reunion planner, and they pretty much sucked, $7 beers, older sheraton hotel, DJ's were 70 years old....

I think next time we decided we could just host that size party at someone house and avoid the excessive booze charges...


----------



## MA_PE (Aug 8, 2011)

I helped plan our last reunion. Some people wanted to go "fancy" kind of like a prom or a wedding reception...nice place, suit coats and ties, nice dinner, etc. Which would have a commensurate ticket price (on the order of $75+ per person).

I voted against that and just got a local hall (like a Moose lodge), catered food from a local deli, we had a cheap DJ but really could've made do with someones home stereo and a well-loaded ipod. Beers were Moose lodge prices and we kept the ticket price to $35/head which included a gift to the HS from the class.

I, for one, wouldn't pay $150 for my wife and I to attend a reunion. IMHO, low key os the way to go. the whole intent ot reminisce with people you haven't seen in a long time not to go out for dinner and dancing.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Aug 8, 2011)

We had a DJ at our tenth and it was just waaaay too loud. Had to leave the room to have any kind of conversation. The fith had no DJ and was infinitely better.


----------



## csb (Aug 8, 2011)

I'm pretty sure a fifth year anniversary would have been an even bigger train-wreck than our 10th.


----------



## MA_PE (Aug 8, 2011)

Capt Worley PE said:


> We had a DJ at our tenth and it was just waaaay too loud. Had to leave the room to have any kind of conversation. The fith had no DJ and was infinitely better.


WTF with these DJ's? I just went to a surprise 50th birthday party for a family friend that was held at a hall wiht a DJ. They had a buffet dinner followed by dancing. The DJ was blaring the music from the time the door opened and we said "Surprise". Don't these guys know that especially during the inital cocktail hour and dinner the music is BACKGROUND music not the main show.

Also the same DJ played a HS graduation party for the same people a few weeks before. HE played all the pop/dance tunes that the kids like and they had a good time. I thought it odd that he took out his cell phones and took some pictures of the HS girls dancing. (brochure/web site photos or something else??)

When he played the birthday party you'd think he'd play some classic music rather than cater to the handful of HS kids that were there. Despite requests for some music from the HS/college days of the birthday girl, he stuck to his current pop/dance/rap playlist. pretty annoying.


----------



## csb (Aug 8, 2011)

MA_PE said:


> Also the same DJ played a HS graduation party for the same people a few weeks before. HE played all the pop/dance tunes that the kids like and they had a good time. I thought it odd that he took out his cell phones and took some pictures of the HS girls dancing. (brochure/web site photos or something else?? *Child Pornography Ring*)


Fixed it for you.

We had a DJ at a Christmas party this year that was horrible. Kept harassing the crowd (not in a fun DJ way) and his equipment didn't work. In fact, we turned it into a drinking game...every time the sound cut out, we took a drink. We were pretty drunk by the end of the night.


----------



## ALBin517 (Aug 9, 2011)

MA_PE said:


> I helped plan our last reunion. Some people wanted to go "fancy" kind of like a prom or a wedding reception...nice place, suit coats and ties, nice dinner, etc. Which would have a commensurate ticket price (on the order of $75+ per person).
> I voted against that and just got a local hall (like a Moose lodge), catered food from a local deli, we had a cheap DJ but really could've made do with someones home stereo and a well-loaded ipod. Beers were Moose lodge prices and we kept the ticket price to $35/head which included a gift to the HS from the class.
> 
> I, for one, wouldn't pay $150 for my wife and I to attend a reunion. IMHO, low key os the way to go. the whole intent ot reminisce with people you haven't seen in a long time not to go out for dinner and dancing.


I have some concerns about the arrangements for my upcoming reunion because we are from a rural / suburban area and it's 70 miles from where I live now.

Ideally, the event would be at a hotel ballroom so the wife and I could book a room and stay late at the reunion if we want.

That's not really an option here. There is only one hotel in town and it's a couple miles from the reunion site. And since it's not an urban area, there is no way to grab a taxi from the site to the hotel if somebody has a few drinks.

Plus since there's only one hotel in town, they are price gouging. Their normal summer weekend rate is about $80 per night but it's up to $140 for that reunion weekend. "Welcome home, now grab your shoelaces."


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 9, 2011)

> I, for one, wouldn't pay $150 for my wife and I to attend a reunion. IMHO, low key os the way to go. the whole intent ot reminisce with people you haven't seen in a long time not to go out for dinner and dancing.


My 10th was $250/couple. It sucked balls. My wife decided to pass on hers the following year. However much it woulda been plus 2 cross country plane tix.


----------



## MA_PE (Aug 9, 2011)

we planned ours on Friday night of Thanksgiving weekend. The theory is that some families are still local to where the school is and the "students" that moved away will be coming home for the holidays, which increases the likelihood of attending. I'd have to be pretty dang financially secure to have the disposable income to travel an extended distance and get lodging juust to attend a HS reunion.


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 9, 2011)

There were a couple people I just didnt remember, one girl seemed shocked I couldnt recall her when she told me her name, I tried my best to play along but I still had no clue who she was, so last night I dug out the anual and I should have known her, we were in the same homeroom all 4 years and we hung out a lot 9,10th grade. It made me feel pretty shitty that I didnt remember her. She was gorgeous as a kid but looked like she had had a pretty tough life...dont know why but it just makes me feel pretty bad for not remembering...


----------



## ALBin517 (Aug 9, 2011)

Road Guy said:


> There were a couple people I just didnt remember, one girl seemed shocked I couldnt recall her when she told me her name, I tried my best to play along but I still had no clue who she was, so last night I dug out the annual and I should have known her. She was gorgeous as a kid but looked like she had had a pretty tough life...


I run into that sometimes with chicks on Facebook whose last names have changed. Their profile will say they graduated with me and I'll think, "I don't remember anybody named Jane."

Then I'll be driving down the road days later and it will pop into my head: "That must be Jane Doe! What the hell happened to her? She was hot ... and about 200 pounds lighter."


----------



## Wolverine (Aug 9, 2011)

Road Guy said:


> There were a couple people I just didnt remember, one girl seemed shocked I couldnt recall her when she told me her name, I tried my best to play along but I still had no clue who she was, so last night I dug out the anual and I should have known her, we were in the same homeroom all 4 years and we hung out a lot 9,10th grade. It made me feel pretty shitty that I didnt remember her. She was gorgeous as a kid but looked like she had had a pretty tough life...dont know why but it just makes me feel pretty bad for not remembering...


Happened to me but opposite: Smoking hot girl at reunion says hi but I have no recollection whatsoever about whotf she is.
Then I went and looked up her picture. As a senior, she had still had chubby cheeks, freckles, braces, and froofy 80's hair.

In the 00's :







Hellloooooo


----------

